# Wenger Movements?



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Suspect I may have posted this in the wrong forum :huh: Apologies if so... Just a random query. Wondered if anyone has any ideas? Thanks.

Wenger movements


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is an old chestnut Baz and one that can only be answered if the manufacturer states the movement used in the watch (most don't) or if you open one up.

A Swiss quartz movement can be a Ronda or ESA/ ETA (there are others though) and the specification varies a lot. Some are cheap and have no jewels, some have multiple jewels and are gold plated, there no way to know other than as I previously suggested. 

My Hamilton Ventura has an ESA/ ETA 955.412 which is gold plated and boasts 7 jewels, it's found in many watches including the "big" makes that cost more than the Hammy did. I think you can pick one up for less than 10 quid if you put in a little (very) effort. :lol:

I reckon that most watch makers are embarrassed by how little (quartz) watch movements cost and prefer to simply say they are "Swiss" made and expect that to carry a lot of weight.

Ask the manufacturer what movement their watches contain, if they don't come back with the right answer spend you money elsewhere.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

h34r: h34r:







:lol:


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> h34r: h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones I've owned have used good quality ETA quartz movements .However I have a Tissot 660 which uses a cheap ETA which can be bought for a few pounds.Lots of pricey watches around using Ronda movements which can be bought for a fiver.


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for the replies, chaps. It's appreciated.


----------

